# Flexarium or Terrarium for Yemen Chameleon????



## LawLaws (May 31, 2010)

Please help!

There seems to be much confusion as to what is best for housing Chameleons, every website, book etc seems to give conflicting and differcult to understand information.

So....I thought I'd ask the real experts....the people who actually own chameleons.

Please let me know your thoughts......

Whats best mesh or glass for Yemen Chameleon????

Thanks
LawLaws


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

I would say terrarium because it keeps the humidity and heat in alot better. 

I am also getting a veiled chameleon!!! in about 1 month i beleive.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mesh, because I don't think you can get a terrarium big enough.


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

i've got both lol. i've got my little vailed in a terrarium and i've also got a flex for wen he's bigger


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i suppose mesh would be better when its bigger but while its small you could use an exo terra viv


----------



## LawLaws (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice...... I think I'll look into the mesh ones then. Please feel free to offer any more advice on Chameleons as I am a complete novice


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Flexarium without a doubt. My boy lives in there happily and has done since he was small


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

i would say mesh but not flexariums as they arent particularly strong. i would recommend more of an reptibreeze or a terry thatcher if you have the dollar


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i custom built mine....
5'wx6'hx2'd with mesh on the top and front and wood on the rest so.....i dont know, most my friends have them in flexariums tho and they seem happy:2thumb:


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

both of mine are in huge flexariums and seem very happy:2thumb:


----------

